# Who makes and sells 142mm dropout frames anymore?



## evan9r (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking to repurpose my XL Yelli Screamy into a smaller build for relatives/friends to ride. Ideally looking to buy a new frame but open to used Yelli Screamys. 

I only know of the Salsa Timberjack which you need the Alternator brackets to swap to 142mm. 

And of course the Trek Roscoe.

Any others?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe look for an NOS Banshee V2 frame. You could try Dirt merchant bikes. They are a decent sized Banshee dealer and may have left over V2 frames.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

You can still buy a 27.5 Turner RFX or 29r Czar at Cambria bikes. Turner RFX 27.5" Full Suspension Frame

oops, my bad. Just noticed this is the hardtail forum. Carry on.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I think most of the Banshee frames have modular dropouts.. and both 148 and 142 are available.

I missed which section this was in... the hardtail is boost only. Sorry.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

OptOut sells the Hooky that has a 142 dropout option. There is at least one member that has one. I'd like to get one myself too, frame only price seems fair.








Hooky Mountain Bike Frame (includes your choice of one set of dropouts)


The Hooky can accommodate a 27.5 inch plus tire up to 3 inches wide or a 29 inch mountain bike tire up to 2.4 inches wide. It is equipped with sliding rear dropouts so you can go with a traditional derailleur setup or quickly change it to a single speed.




www.optoutcycles.com


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

There's lots of low cost carbon hardtails from ebay or aliexpress. I've been riding the BXT hardtail that I did for my kid for the past couple of weeks, I like that bike, it's fast, he rode/raced it for a year before I got him a fs bike, I've ridden it a fair amount too. The specs show a steep head angle, but I like how it rides, - I don't think I'd want to use it for heavier AM/enduro trails, but for a loaner on tamer trails I think it would be great (100mm fork on ours). I don't see it on ebay, just aliexpress now, $234 + shipping and tax. It came with two sets of dropouts, QR and 142x12 thru axle. The QR dropouts are really thick and would require a little bit longer QR. I chose the BXT because at the time it was one of the few XLs available, it has a threaded bb, and 31.6 seatpost. The 'maximum tire width' of 2.25 rear is wrong, mine would easily take a 2.4, there's lots of gap with the Barzo 2.25s on there. I know 2 guys who've put a lot of miles on Tideace hardtails, they've held up fine too.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

The reach of the XL Yelli Screamy is pretty short, only 448mm, vs 490-525 for modern XL bikes. Therefore I'd say it would fit a M or L-sized rider with a shorter stem. The standover is already excellent.









2015-2016 Canfield Yelli Screamy


2015-2016 Yelli Screamy Canfield Brothers Yelli ScreamyEver since The Bros. swung a leg over a big-wheeled bike, they knew there was a better way to go about it. Twenty-nine-inch wheels had advantages, but something was missing. Fast? Yes. Fun? Absolutely not. The Yelli Screamy changed all that...




canfieldbikes.com


----------



## trulede (Sep 12, 2018)

Stanton out of the UK, but with presence in the US (IIRC), have frames that take both 142 and 148 by changing the dropouts. They have a variety of price points (Taiwan, UK made and Ti frames) as well as ex-demo frames.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Surly gnot boost? You can run 142 and 148.


----------



## evan9r (Oct 21, 2012)

jimPacNW said:


> There's lots of low cost carbon hardtails from ebay or aliexpress. I've been riding the BXT hardtail that I did for my kid for the past couple of weeks, I like that bike, it's fast, he rode/raced it for a year before I got him a fs bike, I've ridden it a fair amount too. The specs show a steep head angle, but I like how it rides, - I don't think I'd want to use it for heavier AM/enduro trails, but for a loaner on tamer trails I think it would be great (100mm fork on ours). I don't see it on ebay, just aliexpress now, $234 + shipping and tax. It came with two sets of dropouts, QR and 142x12 thru axle. The QR dropouts are really thick and would require a little bit longer QR. I chose the BXT because at the time it was one of the few XLs available, it has a threaded bb, and 31.6 seatpost. The 'maximum tire width' of 2.25 rear is wrong, mine would easily take a 2.4, there's lots of gap with the Barzo 2.25s on there. I know 2 guys who've put a lot of miles on Tideace hardtails, they've held up fine too.


Do you think a 27.5x2.8 would fit?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

evan9r said:


> And of course the Trek Roscoe.
> 
> Any others?


The Trek Roscoe is 141mm Quick Release not 142mm Thru axle. It is the boost version of 135mm QR so it won't work.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Esker Hayduke or Japhy frames let you pick a 142 or 148 dropout. I've run both on my Hayduke with 0 ish.


----------



## evan9r (Oct 21, 2012)

The OptOut Hooky looks interesting. 

Any others?


----------

